# 3rd Annual Carolina Aquatics Trade Show Saturday, January 31, 2015 11am until 5pm



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

http://carolinaaquaticstradeshow.webs.com/information-directions

I haven't been to this one, but last year's was supposed to be good.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

It's very nice. I'm part of the club that holds it, and it gets better every year.


----------

